# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Pigmentvlekken,wat kun je er aan doen?

## Saskia

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds een aantal jaar pigmentvlekken in mijn gezicht. Ik denk dat dit is gekomen door pilgebruik. Het vervelendste is dat ik nu een pigmentsnor boven mijn bovenlip heb. Weet iemand hoe dit weer te verhelpen is. Ik gebruik al een speciale hoge factor op deze plek als ik in de zon ben, dit helpt wel iets, maar niet veel.
Alvast bedankt voor de reacties.

Groet,
Saskia

----------


## Annette

Hallo Saskia,

Ik kan je vertellen dat er niet veel aan pigmentvlekken is te doen.
Wel zijn er cremes in drogisterijen om het wat te bleken maar uit eigen ervaring vind ik het niet echt helpen.
Je kunt een schoonheidsspecialiste vragen, want sommige hebben er methodes voor om te bleken.
En je kunt ook nog een laserbehandeling laten doen, dat wou ik dus doen maar ik kan je vertellen het is echt duur en het wordt niet vergoed, tenminste ik heb er alles aan gedaan maar ze wouden niet vergoeden. Maar ik hoop dat je nu wat meer weet anders vraag je maar.
Sterkte, groetjes Annette

----------


## Jacqueline

Saskia,

Stuur mij even een email, ik weet er waarschijnlijk een oplossing voor. 
[email protected].

Groetjes,

----------


## Irene

:huh: Saskia&#39;s probleem is voor mij herkenbaar. Bij mij zijn de pigmentvlekken in het gezicht ontstaan nadat ik overstapte op de Diane 35 pil. Daar ben ik nu dus weer meegestopt en overgegaan op een lichtere pil (Microgynon 30). Maar als ik alle berichten op internet lees, vermoed ik dat de vlekken daarmee niet verdwijnen. 
Over drie weken kan ik terecht bij een dermatoloog. Maar tot die tijd hoor/lees ik graag meer ervaringen en eventuele tips voor camouflagemethodes. Alle info is welkom&#33;&#33;

----------


## wietske

Hoi Irene,

Ik ben erg benieuwd naar je ervaringen met microgynon.
Ik ben ook van plan over te stappen van diane naar microgynon, maar heb net als jij twijfels of dit nog nut heeft.
Ik stop nu voor de vakantie even helemaal met de pil, om te te voorkomen dat het nog erger wordt deze zomer. Daarna moet ik een andere oplossing zien te vinden...

----------


## Gast: Tineke

Ik gebruik Microgynon 30 en heb sinds een jaar pigmentvlekken in het gezicht. Nu heb ik ban de dermatoloog een hormoonzalf gekregen en een peeling. Ik ben er redelijk huiverig voor en zou graag willen weten wat de ervaringen van anderen zijn op dit gebied...

----------


## Gast: de helper

Voor pigmentvlekken kun je MSM Gel gebruiken een natuurlijk produkt dat de pigmentvlekken verwijderd.

Succes

----------


## Pauline_K

uhhh, even een opheldering: pigment vlekken zijn delen van de huid die geen pigment bevatten waardoor je niet bruin wordt..! 

dit heeft niet zo zeer iets met de pil te maken! het kan zijn dat je door bepaalde hormonen die in de pil zitten gevoeliger bent hiervoor, en stoppen met de pil heeft niet zo zeer heel veel zin want als je het eenmaal hebt is het moeilijk weg te krijgen... 

Het geen waar voor je moet oppassen is dat je niet teveel in de zon komt hiermee, omdat je huid extra gevoelig is, je huid maakt namelijk pigment aan om je huid te beschermen en daardoor wordt je bruin. dus als je geen pigment aan kan maken op bepaalde plekken kan je huid zichzelf ook niet beschermen... hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt...

groetjes pauline

Sorry Pauline,maar even een rechtzetting;
pigmentvlekken zijn plekken met téveel pigment(donkere plekken dus)
vitiligo is de naam voor witte plekken die géén pigment bevatten!
Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

Is het niet mogelijk dit te laten laseren?

----------


## Jamie

Hallo, 
ik heb een grote witte pigmentvlek op mijn buik.. meestal denken de mensen wit? Ja pigmentvlekken zijn ook wit.. En als ik anar tt strant ga ik zit ik er verschrikkelijk mee.. Ik wil zo graag het weg laten halen. Ken je hem niet weg laten laseren? Ik hoop het maar! Hebben jullie niet een idee? Als jullie een idee hebben, kunnen jullie dan niet jullie idee even sturen op [email protected]

Ik hoop dat er mensen zijn die zo vriendelijk zijn.
Gr, Jamie

----------


## Moi

Jammer genoeg helpt een laserbehandeling niet bij witte pigmentvlekken. Enkel bij donkerdere vlekken. Wel bestaan er speciale camouflageproducten.
xxx

----------


## Ashlee

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb sinds een aantal jaar pigmentvlekken in mijn gezicht. Ik denk dat dit is gekomen door pilgebruik. Het vervelendste is dat ik nu een pigmentsnor boven mijn bovenlip heb. Weet iemand hoe dit weer te verhelpen is. Ik gebruik al een speciale hoge factor op deze plek als ik in de zon ben, dit helpt wel iets, maar niet veel.
> Alvast bedankt voor de reacties.
> 
> Groet,
> Saskia



HeeeJ!! benzyperoxide helpt tegen acne en ook tegen pigmentvlekken!! Het is verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek QszJee Ashlee

----------


## carolien

ook ik heb erge last van een zwangersschaps masker..
uit de zon blijven is het beste maarja..lukt natuurlijk niet altijd
zit over laseren te denken, wie heeft er ervaring mee en kan me meer erover vertellen?

----------


## mirela

Er is een nieuw produkt van Biodermal voor pigmentvlekken. Er was gister een reklame sportje op tv. 

Dit is wat ik van de Biodermal site heb afgehaald over de werking van de creme:

Nieuw: Biodermal Pigmentcrème! 
Natuurlijk wil je het liefst een egale, gezonde teint zonder vlekjes. Dat kan met een nieuw product van Biodermal: Pigmentcrème. 

Werking: 
Voorkomt nieuwe pigmentvlekken: Werkstoffen uit plantaardige berendruif remmen de aanmaak van melanine. Natuurlijke vitamine C versterkt deze verhelderende werking. Hoge zonbeschermingsfactor (SPF15) voorkomt aanmaak van nieuwe pigmentvlekken (meer dan 90% bescherming tegen UVB). 
Vervaagt bestaande pigmentvlekken: Een milde vorm van melkzuur stimuleert de natuurlijke huidvernieuwing.

De crème is pH huidneutraal en dus zeer huidvriendelijk. Biodermal Pigmentcrème bestaat in twee varianten: Pigmentcrème voor gezicht en hals en Pigmentcrème voor handen.

Nieuw: Pigmentcrème voor gezicht en hals!

Pigmentvlekken zijn lokale ophopingen van pigment die ontstaan bij het ouder worden of door hormonale schommelingen. Je gezicht en hals zijn bijna altijd blootgesteld aan de zon. Niet zo gek dus dat pigmentvlekken vooral op deze plekken voorkomen. 

Biodermal komt nu met Pigmentcrème voor gezicht en hals. Dagelijks gebruik van de crème vervaagt bestaande pigmentvlekken èn helpt nieuwe vlekken voorkomen. Tegelijkertijd beschermt deze fluid tegen vroegtijdige huidveroudering. Biodermal Pigmentcrème voor gezicht en hals geeft je een egale, gezonde teint!

Pigmentcrème voor gezicht en hals is onderdeel van de Derma Care-lijn en is verkrijgbaar bij drogist, apotheek, parfumerie en warenhuis. 
Consumentenadviesprijs flacon 50 ml:  22,95

----------


## Esra

Hallo mensen,

Ik heb zelf ook erg veel last van die pigmentvlekken,momenteel slik ik de Diana 35 pil, ik moet zeggen ik zie amper resultaat, laat dat staan ik ben zelfs aangekomen. Ik ga morgen weer naar huidspecialist en ik wil ook vragen om die laserbehandelling .. Hopelijk wordt 't vergoed! Ik heb er al twee jaar last van!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Gast Mirjam

Hai Allemaal,
Ook ik heb last van pigmentvlekken. 
Een kleintje onder mijn linker oog. En een grote op mijn bovenlip.
Mijn huisarts heeft mij doorverwezen naar een dermatoloog, hij raadde mij een laserbehandeling aan. Blijk ik voor een laserbehandeling niet in aanmerking te komen, het verschil van pigment is zo klein dat het apparaat ook mijn 'goede' huid meelaserd. Voor mij onbegrijpelijk, de vlekken zijn nadrukkelijk aanwezig.
Bovendien was de garantie niet te geven dat die vervelende vlek op mijn bovenlip dmv laser weg zou gaan.
Mij is ook een peeling aangeraden, hiervoor heb ik binnenkort een afspraak. 
Ook ben ik van pil veranderd, van Microgynon naar Yasmin.... nog geen resultaat. 
Verder zon ik met een hoge factor en een sunblock. Ook helpt dit niet! 
Verder gebruik ik een pigmentcreme van Vita Balance, geen resultaat.
Uiteindelijk ben ik ten einde raad. Die pigmentvlek op mijn bovenlip begint voor mij een groot probleem te worden. Zo te lezen ben ik niet de enige vrouw met deze kwaal en is het wondermiddeltje nog niet uitgevonden. Maar als iemand dit leest en die weet een oplossing, zou ik dat heel erg graag willen weten!

----------


## erikadw

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb sinds een aantal jaar pigmentvlekken in mijn gezicht. Ik denk dat dit is gekomen door pilgebruik. Het vervelendste is dat ik nu een pigmentsnor boven mijn bovenlip heb. Weet iemand hoe dit weer te verhelpen is. Ik gebruik al een speciale hoge factor op deze plek als ik in de zon ben, dit helpt wel iets, maar niet veel.
> Alvast bedankt voor de reacties.
> 
> Groet,
> Saskia


 hey wijfy leef met je mee ikheb het zelf ook en het is erg vervelend ik heb al verschillende producten uit geprobeert maar niks helpt.door carat peelings zijn ze bij mij wel even weg geweest maar komen altijd terug zodra je in het zonlicht komt zelfs met een hele hoge beschermings factor zonnebrand.ik ben gestopt met de diana pil maar ze blijven gewoon.mocht jij nog een gouden tip ontvangen hoor ik het graag!

----------


## Lady

Die goeden tip horen we hier allemaal graag.
Ook ik heb er last van,heb hele donkere vlekken zomers op mijn arm.
Ik lijk dan wel een dalmatier.
Gebruik van een sunblock helpt maar iets.
Kan me voortellen dat je wanhopig wordt,als ze in je gezicht komen.
Waar kan je die MSM gel kopen?Helpt die ?

----------


## Dine

Hoi, ik slik sinds kort foliumzuur tabletten en het lijkt te helpen. Mijn (bruine)pigmentvlekken lijken wel lichter te worden .. en ja ik blijf mijn gezicht wel ook nog met sunblock insmeren. Foliumzuur wordt geacht om huidschade te herstellen en de aanmaak van gezonde huidcellen te stimuleren ...
Hoop dat het helpt.
Groetjes,
Dine

----------


## Lady

Moet ik dat ook eens gaan proberen,bedankt voor de tip!

----------


## jes79

hoi allemaal 
Ik heb een vraagje als ik onder de zonnebank ben geweest dan heb ik donkere soort van pigment vlekken op mijn gezicht en een grote donkere vlek op mijn voorhoofd,
het verdwijnt een klein beetje maar blijft wel zichtbaar dit heb ik nog nooit gehad.
Is hier wat aan te doen of ligt dit aan de zonnebank...
al vast bedankt 
Groetjes Jes

----------


## deb

beste allemaal,ja leuk is anders ,waarom is er nu niet een iemand die kan helpen of echt een super middel weet tegen pigmentvlekken oftewel een zwangerschapsmasker,ik ben net terug van een weekje vakantie,en de vlek op mijn bovenlip is donkerder dan ooit,in een week tijd!
ook de vlekken op mijn voorhoofd en wangen,nu kan ik daar wel mee leven ,maar die op mijn bovenlip,dat lijkt van veraf wel een snor.
Ik ben zelf een halfbloed,heb dus indonesisch bloed en ik weet dus ook dat halfbloedjes meer aanleg hebben voor eczeem en pigment vlekken,mijn jongste zoontje heeft een grote vlek op zijn schouder.In de winter heb ik total effects van olaz geprobeerd,dat leek te helpen,maar zelf denk ik dat zogauw als de zon er is niets helpt,of je moet je gezicht volsmeren met vloeibare make-up en daaroverheen een dikke laag poeder,nou dat is lekker ,in de bloedhitte op het strand!help help help!

----------


## karina

Hallo allemaal
Het enige dat helpt is om na de winter direct te starten met dagelijks je gezicht in te smeren met total ecran van ROC
Nooit vergeten, vergeet je het 1 dag zit je direct weer onder, ook bij bewolkt weer smeren!!!
's Nachts gebruik ik een zelfbruinende creme van het merk Eline
Ik zie er sinds ik het zo doe weer goed uit maar heb jaren geleden onder mijn vlekken in het gezicht (overgehouden na zwangerschappen)
Vanaf oktober hof je het niet meer te doen to maart
Ga je op wintersport dan weer smeren
Schijnt de zon? Tube mee en 3 4 x per dag smeren
Groeten Karina

----------


## Pebblesther

Hallo,

Ik hoop dat iemand van jullie mij kan helpen. Ik heb namelijk ook last van pigmentvlekken alleen de mijne zijn wit, Ik heb ze op allebij mijn ellebogen, in mijn knieholtes en een paar kleintjes op mijn handen. Ik gebruik sinds een jaar de pil: microgynon 30. Toen ik jullie verhaal las dacht ik, hee kan het ook van de pil komen maar bij mijn weten had ik deze vlekken ook al (in mindere mate) toen ik de pil nog niet gebruikte. Ik ben er ook al mee naar de huisarts geweest. Die heeft bloed afgenomen om te kijken of er iets met mijn schildklier aan de hand was maar dat was niet het geval, ik ben gezond. Maargoed bij mij is dus nog steeds de vraag: hoe heb ik deze vlekken gekregen, en beter nog hoe kom ik er weer vanaf? Zijn er geen bepaalde medicijnen voor te krijgen? Ik heb deze vlekken gelukkig niet in mijn gezicht. Verder stoor ik me niet echt aan de vlekken maar ik hoop in ieder geval niet dat ze zich nog verder gaan uitbreiden. Kan iemand mij helpen?

Groetjes Esther

----------


## Nora

Heeft iemand biodermal gebruikt? En helpt dit? Ik zit er zelf namenlijk ook onder, Waarschijnlijk vanwege de pil.

Groetjes,
Nora

----------


## Pebblesther

Ik gebruik ook de pil maar daar kan het volgens mij niet aan liggen want voordat ik de pil gebruikte had ik ze ook al (wel in mindere mate) misschien dat de pil het wel verergerd?

groetjes Esther.

----------


## Nora

Ik heb echt gemerkt dat het bij mij een hormoonkwestie is. Toen ik stopte met de pil, verdween de plek op mij gezicht. Toen ik zwanger werd, kreeg ik het weer terug. Na de bevalling verdween de plek weer en nu is ie er weer nu ik de pil gebruik. Het is wel in de zomer erger, dan in de winter. Vandaar dat ik denk dat het bij mij door de hormonen komt. Bij jou kan het inderdaad anders zijn. 
Ik gebruik sinds twee weken biodermal. Ik zie nog geen werking, maar misschien moet het eerst herfstweer worden.

Groetjes,
Nora

----------


## Pebblesther

Ik ben laatst bij de dermatoloog geweest. Volgens hem was er niet veel aan te doen. De ziekte heeft Vitiligo. Je kunt wel 2 keer per week naar t ziekenhuis voor een soort uv-bestraling maar dat moet je dan wel een tijd volhouden, je kunt ook huidtransplantatie doen maar de vraag is maar of je die twee dingen er echt voor over hebt. Als laatste vertelde de dermatoloog mij dat als de vlekken in het gezicht ontstaan je er bij de dokter een hormoon-zalf voor kunt kopen: Elocon. Dit moet je er wel gelijk opsmeren als de vlekken net beginnen. Maximaal 3 maanden gebruiken. Daarna gaat als het goed is de vlek weg, maar hij had er ook een patiënt bij bij wie de vlek helemaal weg ging en vervolgens na een paar maand weer terug kwam. 
Voor mijzelf heb ik zoiets dat ik het maar laat rusten. Ik heb de vlekken op mijn ellebogen knieholtes en een paar op mijn handen. Ik hoop dat het niet verder uitbreid en mocht dit wel zo zijn dan ga ik naar de huisarts. Ik ben nog maar 18 jaar en ik laat mijn leven niet verpesten door Vitiligo, dan kijken de mensen je maar raar aan van wat heb jij daar voor vlek.

Groetjes Esther.

----------


## Wendy

Ik gebruik nu 2 maanden biodermal voor mijn gezicht. Ik merk alleen geen verbetering. Weet iemand hoe lang het duurt voordat de pigmentvlekken verminderen?

----------


## Nora

Bij mij werkt het inderdaad ook nog niet, die biodermal.

----------


## Cynara

Ik heb een Aziatische huid en heb sinds een jaar of 3 grote pigmentvlekken op wangen en voorhoofd. Laseren kan of te wit of te donker uitvallen volgens een arts in de Schumacher kliniek en die wou er dus niet aan beginnen. Voorts alle mogelijke zalfjes geprobeerd, Shiseido, Fade out, van sommigen weet ik niet eens de naam meer. Tegenwoordige Novadiol van Vichy, bleekt heel licht maar de vlekken zijn nog overduidelijk aanwezig.
Ik probeer te berusten en gebruik nu dus camouflage make up om de boel enigszins toonbaar te maken.
Dames, let op ik gebruik niet de pil of ander hormonen. Verder ben ik 52 en in de overgang, misschien dat het daaraan kan liggen.

----------


## dina32

Hallo,

Ik heb ook al zo'n 7 a 8 jaar last van witte pigmentvlekken. Ik denk nu ook dat het door de pil komt diane 35. Daarvoor had ik nooit last van. Ik heb van alles geprobeerd zelf huismiddeltje waar ik veel geld aan heb besteed. 
Bij mij zitten ze op mijn handen, op mijn tenen, tussen mijn ogen, langs me'n mond. En de boosdoender is Diane 35 ik stop met die troep en ga over een lichtere pil. waar ik mee zit is mijn gezicht. Ik hoop dat er mensen zijn die iets geprobeerd hebben en dat het helemaal weg is en niet meer terug komt.
Want het beinvloed je leven en je kan niet doen alsof het er niet is. 

Groetjes Dina

----------


## Agnes574

> Saskia,
> 
> Stuur mij even een email, ik weet er waarschijnlijk een oplossing voor. 
> [email protected].
> 
> Groetjes,


Jacqueline...ik zit met hetzelfde probleem als Saskia...lijkt wel of ik een werelddeel op mijn voorhoofd heb als ik even in de zon gezeten heb,Ik heb het wel over donkere vlekken...in mijn gezicht dan toch,op mijn benen heb ik een paar witte vlekjes,maar dat vind ik niet zo erg als die grote donkere vlek op mijn voorhoofd!! nochthans bruin ik gemakkelijk en heb ik dit probleem nog maar 2 jaar(ik ben nu 33)
kun je mij misschien ook helpen???  :Confused:  
sterkte Saskia,
alvast bedankt grtjs Ag

----------


## Wendy

Waar ik achter ben gekomen is dat zonnebrand met de hoogste factor die je kunt krijgen helpt om pigmentvlekken in het gezicht te voorkomen. Je moet er nu wel mee beginnen en niet als het nog warmer weer wordt. Want in de lente wordt je ook bruin. Dat vergat ik een keer en toen hielp het bij mij niet in de zomer. Ik ben er weer mee begonnen en het werkt.

----------


## Four Roses

Beste forumleden,

Ik heb zelf na een vakantie twee jaar geleden pigmentvlekken op mijn voorhoofd en onder beide ogen gekregen. Ik heb 15 jaar lang Diane 35 pil gebruikt en sinds kort Mycrogynon 30.

Ik heb de Nivea Vital pigmentcreme twee weken gebruikt en dit vervaagt de pigmentvlekken dusdanig dat ze bijna niet meer zichtbaar zijn! Dit moet je echter niet alleen op de vlekken zelf smeren, want er zit ook een lichte zelfbruiner in, dus de eerste dagen maakte ik de vlekken zelf donkerder hierdoor. ;-) Je hele gezicht hiermee insmeren dus.

Ik was ook gisteren bij de drogist en die vertelde me dat de pigmentcreme van Vichy beter is dan die van Nivea. Deze heb ik nu twee keer opgesmeerd, alleen op de plekken zelf want hier zit weer geen zelfbruiner is, maar het was vanmorgen weer erg donker onder mijn ogen.
Ik houd jullie op de hoogte.

Ik vind trouwens dat het allemaal erg duur is: Nivea kost rond 16 euro en Vichy rond 25 euro voor een tube. Zouden er niet van die oma's wijsheden hiervoor zijn?

----------


## Parel

Hallo Four Roses,

heb je de pigmentencreme van Nivea Vital dagelijks gebruikt? Ik zou het ook wel willen proberen maar ik twijfel omdat er een zelfbruiner in zit. Ik had namelijk ooit een keer zelfbruiningscreme gekocht, kreeg dr wel een lelijke oranjeachtige kleur van! 

En, ben je nog tevreden van Vichy?

Ik vraag me eigenlijk ook af of ze weer terug kunnen komen als je weer stopt met het gebruik van die middelen, iemand die het weet..?

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Parel,

Ik gebruik 1x per dag, 's ochtends Nivea Pigment creme, over mijn hele gezicht. Er zit een hele lichte zelfbruiner in. Ik weet wat je bedoelt met die oranje kleur, maar dat is bij Nivea niet zo! Je huid wordt een klein beetje bruiner. Ik merk dat de vlekken iets afnemen.

Vichy is niks. Ik heb het een paar keer gebruikt, alleen op de vlekken zelf. Maar de vlekken worden gewoon donkerder!

Ik blijf dus gewoon Nivea gebruiken, totdat ik iets anders tegenkom.

By the way, acupunctuur in combinatie met Chinese kruiden schijnt de pigmentvlekken helemaal te laten verdwijnen! Dat wil ik misschien nog gaan proberen.

----------


## leeuwke7737

tegen pigmenvlekken is nietveel te doen je kan allerlei zalfjes kopen zoals elidel enzo maar die zullen geen wonderen doen ennkel wat ik je kan aanraden is zoveel mogelijk zon vermijden. wat wel goed is dat je pigmentvlekken niet ziet in de winter.


gr. Wannes

----------


## mgeelen

Hoi Saskia,
Ik gebruik zelf een Aloe Vera schuimmasker van  17,- (met 50% pure aloe vera gel) en de vlekken worden duidelijk lichter. Simpelweg 2x daags aanbrengen en niet afspoelen. Ik kan je het masker bezorgen als je wilt maar je kan het ook zelf bestellen. Bel of mail me maar als je meer wilt weten.
Groetjes, Miranda 0032 14 41 41 91

----------


## Agnes574

hoi iedereen,

ik heb een voor mij best wel moeilijke stap gezet en heb me laten doorverwijzen naar een dermatoloog...
Vanmiddag moest ik daar dus op afspraak,zag er erg tegenop,maar ik ben reuzeblij dat ik gegaan ben!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Ze hebben vastgesteld dat ik melasma..zwangerschapsmasker (pigmentvlekken;donkere dus) heb en gaan me behandelen in het ziekenhuis door mijn huid te 'peelen',maw iedere keer dat ik moet gaan verwijderen ze dus een stuk van mijn bovenste gezichtshuid(daarmee verdwijnen gelijk ook littekens van acne,worden mijn porieen fijner,verdwijnt mijn doffe en grauwe teint en gaan mijn zwarte wallen onder mijn ogen verdwijnen:JIHOE!!!  :Big Grin:  ) De consultaties(bezoek-gelden)worden vergoed,ik moet enkel zelf 25€ betalen voor de behandeling(Belgie UZ)....maar wat is een paar keer 25€ betalen voor dat totaalpakket??? ik heb al zoveel uitgegeven aan 'wondermiddeltjes die beloven,maar geen resultaat opleveren'!!!  :Mad:  

Ik ga hierdoor een mooi,egaal,fris en gezonduitziend gezicht krijgen hebben ze me gezegd....als dat idd zo gaat zijn is dat een droom en grote wens die uitkomt!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Eerste behandeling staat genoteerd voor 30 okt...ik hou jullie op de hoogte!!

Zijn er mensen die dit al hebben laten doen??? zo ja,jullie ervaringen zijn meer dan welkom!!!  :Wink:  

grtjs Agnes

----------


## ayah

Hallo iedereen,

@ Agnes: Dus jij hebt een afspraak in het Uz te brussel?
Ik heb al een tijdje last van pigmentvlekken ( lijkt wel de mazelen maar dan in bruin) en wou ook naar uz gaan. Mag ik vragen ; je bent dus eerst naar dermatoloog geweest? word de peeling gedaan door de dermatoloog of de schoonheidsspecialiste, anders maak ik meteen met haar een afspraak.
Wil je me iets laten weten?

groetjes 
Ayah

----------


## Agnes574

Ayah,

Ik ben juist terug van mijn eerste peeling in UZ-Gent...ik moet nu nog 5 keer gaan om de 2 weken en iedere keer gaat de concentratie van die peeling opgevoerd worden(nu was het 20%,de volgende keer 35%,etc)

En daarna...kweetnie! Hopelijk ben ik er dan vanaf en krijg ik advies over welke produkten het beste te gebruiken en hoe een bruin kleurtje te krijgen...hopelijk krijg ik daar op mijn volgende afspraak al nuttige info over want ik ben net een spook nu;superbleek en met mega-zwarte-wallen onder mijn ogen!

De peeling word gedaan door een ervaren dermatoloog!

Wat mij wél verteld is is dat gezichtsprodukten die parfum bevatten de klachten verergeren!!

Sterkte,
grtjs Agnes

----------


## missdiva

Heb nu ook sinds 1,5 jaar pigmentvlekken in mijn gezicht.Op mijn voorhoofd,neus,bovenlip en wangen.Ben bij de huidtherapeute geweest.Kreeg toen n blekingsmiddel om de vlekken lichter te maken.Kreeg er alleen maar meer vlekken door! Nu laatst bij dermatoloog geweest.Zij zei dat er gewoon weinig aan te doen is! En bedankt! Op haar advies stop ik nu voor 3 mnd met de pil om te kijken of de vlekken afnemen.Wie is er nog meer gestopt met de pil vanwege de vlekken?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben niet met de pil gestopt,wel overgestapt van een zware(Diane35)naar een lichtere(Yasmin)...

Zijn het grote vlekken bij je of meer 'sproetjes'?

Ik ben ook doorverwezen naar de dermatoloog..ik heb donkere vlekken op mijn voorhoofd(heel groot;precies een werelddeel),boven mijn lippen,aan de zijkant van mijn gezicht...melasma(zwangerschapsmasker ook wel genoemd>maar ik heb geen kids).

Ze besloten mij onder behandeling te nemen(die bestaat uit een milde chemische peeling om de twee weken)zodat ik ook littekentjes van acné en de donkere wallen onder mijn ogen kwijtraak....
Morgen ga ik voor mijn 2de behandeling...maar de eerste had al spectaculaire resultaten vind ik;huid is verfijnd,porieen meer gesloten,niets van mee-eters of onregelmatigheden meer en mijn gezicht is veel strakker...ikke happy...nu nog zien of na de behandelingen(6 in totaal)ook de pigmentvlekken,wallen en littekentjes weg zijn...maar ik zie het positief in!
Ik hou jullie op de hoogte!

Zou je niet 's een second opinion vragen bij een andere dermatoloog???
Ik sta onder behandeling in het UZ te Gent....

Sterkte,Agnes

----------


## missdiva

Hi,
Nou had al geen zware pil,maar toch wil ze dat ik er even mee stop voor n paar maanden. Het zijn grotere vlekken.Op mn voorhoofd het grootst..maar ook op mijn wangen (beide kanten) vlekken..en het ergste vind ik boven mn lip van die donkere vlekken. Mij werd ook verteld dat dit een zwangerschpamasker is,en heb ook geen kids..Peeling kan bij mij niet zeggen ze,aangezien ik voor mn werk veel in het buitenland en dus zon zit..
Wacht even af tot ik mn afspraak weer heb in februari en anders ga ik naar n andere dermatholoog. Thanx en succes met je peeling! Hopelijk resultaat.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi,Hoi,

Nu begrijp ik waarom ze je geen behandeling gaven....veel reizen en in de zon...die zon mag dan absoluut niet hé,en om de 2 weken moet je op behandeling kunnen(max 6 keer)!

Jammer dat ze je helemaal géén alternatief kunnen aanbieden!!??!!

Bedankt voor je reactie en hopelijk ook een oplossing voor jou int verschiet...ik bezig met de behandeling(2de keer nog maar gehad,maar het begint al serieus lastig te worden...korsten,trekkerig gevoel;je huid gaat zich volledig vernieuwen hé...niets voor jou nu:zeker niet met je werk..hihi..iedereen schrikt zich een hoedje nu als ze mijn gezicht zien...) Maar als het resultaat er mag zijn,kan me dat allemaal niets schelen!!!

Liefs Agnes Xx

----------


## missdiva

Hoi!
Jij ook bedankt voor je reactie! Ja,de zon vermijden gaat lastig...probeer het wel zoveel mogelijk.En smeer elke dag factor 50 op mn gezicht.En als de zon schijnt wel elk uur.
Ben benieuwd of die behandeling werkt bij je! Hoop t echt voor je! Heb het wel eens op tv gezien dat je dan n nieuwe huid krijgt ja..dan maar even mensen laten schrikken hoor hihi..het is voor n goed resultaat hopelijk.
Hou je op de hoogte of mn vlekken minder worden nu ik van de pil af ben..wel balen,moeten nu aan de condooms haha..
Thanx, groetjes

----------


## Bobby

Dag iedereen,
ik heb ook (witte) pigmentvlekken in m'n gezicht maar die zie je nu nauwelijks meer. Ik heb er wel aan m'n penis, er niet op maar er net rond, 2 grote vlekken (1 van 5 cm en 1 van 7 cm). Ik ben 15 en ik heb deze al zolang als ik mij herinner. Die plekken zien nooit zonlicht. Is er een (goedkope) oplossing voor, die wel degelijk werkt? Dus geen lasertoestanden, dat is te duur...
Alvast erg bedankt! Ik zit er al lang mee, maar dit is de eerste keer dat ik er een oplossing voor zoek.

----------


## Agnes574

Is dit niet een vitiligo-probleem??
Kijk eens onder dat topic??? Of de andere topics over pigmentvlekken in deze rubriek!
Ik heb geen advies voor je helaas...maar hoop dat je een oplossing vind!!!

Sterkte,
Grtzz Agnes Xx

----------


## Bobby



----------


## Agnes574

Ik kan je foto niet openen,al hoop ik wel dat het een 'nette' foto is  :Wink: ....

En ik weet niet of hier wel iets tegen te doen is buiten camoufleren...
Sterkte en succes,Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## Bobby



----------


## Agnes574

Ja,we kunnen je foto zien nu!
En het is idd een nette..hihi.. :Wink: 
Zal morgen of dinsdag eens zoeken of ik niets kan vinden voor je wat je kan helpen...beloofd!!

Sterkte Ag Xx

----------


## Bobby

> Ja,we kunnen je foto zien nu!
> En het is idd een nette..hihi..
> Zal morgen of dinsdag eens zoeken of ik niets kan vinden voor je wat je kan helpen...beloofd!!
> 
> Sterkte Ag Xx


Ah merci!! Echt waar!!

----------


## Agnes574

Is niets doe het met plezier...maar zal dinsdag zijn...nu moe!!!!
Morgen ga ik voor je op zoek!

Agnes Xx

----------


## Bobby

> Is niets doe het met plezier...maar zal dinsdag zijn...nu moe!!!!
> Morgen ga ik voor je op zoek!
> 
> Agnes Xx


Tuurlijk dat versta ik hé  :Stick Out Tongue:  
ik ben al zeer blij dat iemand me wil helpen  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Ben ik weer... :Wink:  

Ben op zoek gegaan en heb de volgende dingen gevonden onder zoekwoord:
witte pigmentvlekken...

-Dermatografie; het bijkleuren dmv tatoeeren van witte plekken
-Schimmel:het kan een schimmelinfectie zijn die niet vanzelf overgaat,maar die makkelijk te verhelpen is met een zalf die je dokter je voorschrijft
-Huidaandoening;het kan een huidaandoening zijn die te behandelen is
-Ouderdomsvlekjes...maar deze is niet van toepassing op jou..hihi.. :Big Grin:  

Dit is alles wat ik heb kunnen vinden;Als ik jou was zou ik toch eens een keer advies vragen aan je huisarts....Die heeft de kennis en kan je van je probleem afhelpen hopelijk...en dat kost je verder niet veel ook!!  :Wink:  

Heel veel succes en sterkte,
Verdere vragen of opmerkingen;altijd welkom!!  :Big Grin:  

Agnes Xx

----------


## Bobby

> Ben ik weer... 
> 
> Ben op zoek gegaan en heb de volgende dingen gevonden onder zoekwoord:
> witte pigmentvlekken...
> 
> -Dermatografie; het bijkleuren dmv tatoeeren van witte plekken
> -Schimmel:het kan een schimmelinfectie zijn die niet vanzelf overgaat,maar die makkelijk te verhelpen is met een zalf die je dokter je voorschrijft
> -Huidaandoening;het kan een huidaandoening zijn die te behandelen is
> -Ouderdomsvlekjes...maar deze is niet van toepassing op jou..hihi.. 
> ...


Wow echt bedankt! Ik heb wel een vraagje (moest je dit weten) over dat dermatografie, is dat dan tatoeeren in je normale huidskleur of in het zwart of een andere kleur (zoals normale tatoeages)? En over die schimmel is dat wel mogelijk dat ik dat dan al die jaren al heb? De pigmentvlekken (heb er 2) zijn vlak net als andere huid. 
Nogmaals grote dank!! :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi,
Dermatografie is tatoeeren in zelfde kleur als je huid!
En schimmelinfecties kun je jarenlang meedragen zonder dat je daar iets van merkt...een eenvoudige bloedtest zou dit al moeten kunnen aantonen waarschijnlijk!!

Geen dank,graag gedaan>daarvoor zijn we hier...toch?
Als ik eens een probleem heb kom ik naar jou...grapje..hihi!

Agnes Xx

----------


## Agnes574

> Hoi!
> Jij ook bedankt voor je reactie! Ja,de zon vermijden gaat lastig...probeer het wel zoveel mogelijk.En smeer elke dag factor 50 op mn gezicht.En als de zon schijnt wel elk uur.
> Ben benieuwd of die behandeling werkt bij je! Hoop t echt voor je! Heb het wel eens op tv gezien dat je dan n nieuwe huid krijgt ja..dan maar even mensen laten schrikken hoor hihi..het is voor n goed resultaat hopelijk.
> Hou je op de hoogte of mn vlekken minder worden nu ik van de pil af ben..wel balen,moeten nu aan de condooms haha..
> Thanx, groetjes


Hoi,
succes met de condooms..hihi...idd wel vervelend ja...
Ik hoop voor je dat de vlekken minder worden,hou me idd op de hoogte graag!
Ik ga dinsdag weer voor de derde keer voor een peeling...ben benieuwd..zal je ook op de hoogte houden!

Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## Bobby

> Hoi,
> Dermatografie is tatoeeren in zelfde kleur als je huid!
> En schimmelinfecties kun je jarenlang meedragen zonder dat je daar iets van merkt...een eenvoudige bloedtest zou dit al moeten kunnen aantonen waarschijnlijk!!
> 
> Geen dank,graag gedaan>daarvoor zijn we hier...toch?
> Als ik eens een probleem heb kom ik naar jou...grapje..hihi!
> 
> Agnes Xx


Ah en dat tatoeereen blijft dat dan permanent? en moet dat dan maar 1 keer gebeuren, want als dat vervaagd... En kan er ook in 2 kleuren getatoeerd worden, want bij de pigmentvlek op de foto is er een overgang van m'n bil tot m'n ...  :Big Grin:  , dus van donker tot lichter?
THX!

----------


## Agnes574

Ja,dermatografie is permanent en ze werken met 3 kleuren én drie-dimensionaal zodat je nadien helemaal niet meer gaat kunnen zien dat daar ooit een plek zat!

Maar ik denk dat je hiervoor wel een doorverwijzing van je dokter gaat nodig hebben om de kosten te drukken...in bepaalde schoonheidsinstituten wordt het ook wel gedaan denk ik,maar dan mag je de volle pot betalen.

Eerste stap is denk ik een bezoekje aan je huisarts brengen...gaat dat lukken denk je,of zie je daar enorm tegenop?
Onthoud dat die mensen een degelijke opleiding hebben gehad en al héél wat hebben gezien hoor  :Wink: !

Sterkte en veel succes!
Xx

----------


## Bobby

> Ja,dermatografie is permanent en ze werken met 3 kleuren én drie-dimensionaal zodat je nadien helemaal niet meer gaat kunnen zien dat daar ooit een plek zat!
> 
> Maar ik denk dat je hiervoor wel een doorverwijzing van je dokter gaat nodig hebben om de kosten te drukken...in bepaalde schoonheidsinstituten wordt het ook wel gedaan denk ik,maar dan mag je de volle pot betalen.
> 
> Eerste stap is denk ik een bezoekje aan je huisarts brengen...gaat dat lukken denk je,of zie je daar enorm tegenop?
> Onthoud dat die mensen een degelijke opleiding hebben gehad en al héél wat hebben gezien hoor !
> 
> Sterkte en veel succes!
> Xx


Ja maar het probleem is dat dat echt niet duur mag zijn. Dat gaat niet voor mij, ken je eventuele richtprijzen daarvoor?
bedankt  :Smile:  !

----------


## Agnes574

Nee,richtprijzen ken ik helaas niet...
Maar als het op doorverwijzing van de dokter kan gaat dat volgens mij het goedkoopst zijn...

Misschien helemaal niet nodig die dermatografie...wie weet helpt je dokter je in 'no-time' van die vlekken af met een simpele zalf?!

Sterkte en succes!
En laat het weten hé,mocht je een oplossing gevonden hebben...daar help je hier weer anderen mee!  :Wink: 

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

je kunt zelf ook altijd eens kijken op het net onder:
-witte vlekken
-pigmentvlekken-wit
-dermatografie
-huidaandoeningen etc

Succes  :Wink:

----------


## Bobby

> Nee,richtprijzen ken ik helaas niet...
> Maar als het op doorverwijzing van de dokter kan gaat dat volgens mij het goedkoopst zijn...
> 
> Misschien helemaal niet nodig die dermatografie...wie weet helpt je dokter je in 'no-time' van die vlekken af met een simpele zalf?!
> 
> Sterkte en succes!
> En laat het weten hé,mocht je een oplossing gevonden hebben...daar help je hier weer anderen mee! 
> 
> Xx


Ja ik heb even gekeken voor richtprijzen en tis rond de 150-300 om dermatografie te laten doen, bij andere is het dan weer 200/per uur. 
Ik zal wss nog moeten wachten om nr de dokter te gaan.
Merci

----------


## snipper

Je kunt pigmentvlekken laten laseren bij Aestetic Clinics (Veldhoven – Noord Brabant), met een zogenaamde vasculaire laser (?). Pigmentcremes bleken de vlekken alleen een beetje maar helpen vaak niet genoeg. 
(Ik weet niet of dit al in 1 van de berichten stond, ik heb ze niet allemaal gelezen, sorry)

----------


## Agnes574

Snipper,

Je kunt ook gewoon naar een dermatoloog gaan,die bekijkt hoe 'erg' de vlekken zijn en die je dan de juiste 'aangepaste' chemische peeling geeft...dit is veel veiliger dan laten 'laseren' is mij verteld in het ziekenhuis!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

> Hoi!
> Jij ook bedankt voor je reactie! Ja,de zon vermijden gaat lastig...probeer het wel zoveel mogelijk.En smeer elke dag factor 50 op mn gezicht.En als de zon schijnt wel elk uur.
> Ben benieuwd of die behandeling werkt bij je! Hoop t echt voor je! Heb het wel eens op tv gezien dat je dan n nieuwe huid krijgt ja..dan maar even mensen laten schrikken hoor hihi..het is voor n goed resultaat hopelijk.
> Hou je op de hoogte of mn vlekken minder worden nu ik van de pil af ben..wel balen,moeten nu aan de condooms haha..
> Thanx, groetjes


Hou ons zéker op de hoogte als je wilt!!
En ja....dan maar even condooms...je weet dat het tijdelijk is,dus maak het gewoon leuk en spannend(kleurtjes,geurtjes,hihihihi!) :Big Grin:  
Komende dinsdag ga ik voor de derde keer,dan ben ik op de helft...ben benieuwd...

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Bobby

> Snipper,
> 
> Je kunt ook gewoon naar een dermatoloog gaan,die bekijkt hoe 'erg' de vlekken zijn en die je dan de juiste 'aangepaste' chemische peeling geeft...dit is veel veiliger dan laten 'laseren' is mij verteld in het ziekenhuis!
> 
> Grtjs Agnes


naart schijnt ben ik vroeger naar een dermatoloog geweest en het zijn wel degelijk pigmentvlekken. Meer weet ik er niet over.

----------


## Agnes574

Als dat héél lang geleden is kun je die diagnose het best nog eens laten hervaststellen...de geneeskunde gaat vooruit...wie weet stellen ze je dan ook één of verschillende oplossingen voor...
Baadt het niet,schaadt het niet toch???

Grtz Agnes

----------


## missdiva

Hi,
Zie nog steeds niet echt verschil met pilgebruik of zonder.In februari moet ik weer naar de dermatoloog...Dus nog even volhouden maar. En al resultaten geboekt? Gr

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb na 4 behandelingen écht wal al resultaat geboekt...gelukkig!

Nog 2 te gaan in Januari!

Fijne feestdagen,liefs Ag Xx

----------


## missdiva

Vandaag was het weer zover! Naar de dermatoloog in het ziekenhuis! Ze is erg tevreden.Vlekken hebben een andere structurr gekregen.Ze zijn lichter geworden.We gaan nu beginnen met bleken voor 3 maanden.Voor de zomer wel stoppen.Dus ben benieuwd! Nog steeds geen pil!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben van de dermatoloog af na 6 behandelingen en ik moet zeggen...TOPPIE!
Geen vlekken meer te bespeuren!!
Ik mag,als ik het nodig vind in oktober weer bellen om 4 behandelingen af te spreken...dus maar afwachten hoe het deze zomer verloopt;of ze terugkomen of niet!

Bleken???? Wat bedoel je daar precies mee? Ook die milde chemische peeling of iets anders?

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## pottie

hey,

Ik ben een jongen van 15 jaar en ik heb al sinds mijn geboorte
al een vreselijke vlek op mijn rechter wang waarschijnlijk pigmentvlekken.
Ik wil er echt van verlost zijn!!
Wie kan mij helpen? 
Je kunt mij altijd helpen door te sturen naar [email protected]
alvast bedankt!!

pottie

----------


## Agnes574

Lees hier op MediCity eens alles ivm Pigmentvlekken....daar word je misschien al wat wijzer van  :Wink: 

Grtjs Ag

----------


## missdiva

Hey Agnes,goed om te horen dat alles lkkr gaat! En dat die behandelingen hebben geholpen! Bij mij zijn ze ook stukken minder geworden (door stoppen met de pil) en mensen om me heen valt het ook op dat de vlekken minder zijn! Heb nu een zalfje (eigengereid vd apotheek)om de vlekken nog lichter te maken..mag ik alleen om de dag smeren (aangezien het kan irriteren) Heb het nog niet gebruikt...doe ik wel in t weekend haha! Hou je op de hoogte!
Gr

----------


## irbe

dag allemaal, 
ik had ook last van die vieze bruine pigmentvlekken in de zomer. Sinds ik dag in dag uit de dagcrème van Nivea (tegen pigmentvlekken) smeer, is het echt veel verbeterd. In de zomer gebruik ik wel ook een hoge beschermfactor voor het gezicht. Veel succes.

----------


## hasie

hej ik heb ook pigmentvlekken en zit er echt mee.. ik heb bruine en heb ze op mijn buik beetje op mn rug en als ik onder de zonnebank ga heb k ze bijna overal en zie je ze heel erg duidelijk.. wie o wie kan mij helpenn!!!

----------


## Pee

> Lees hier op MediCity eens alles ivm Pigmentvlekken....daar word je misschien al wat wijzer van 
> 
> Grtjs Ag


Hallo Agnes,

Ik lees uit een van jou berichten dat je je behandelingn hebt ondergaan bij de dermatolog. Om wat voor een behandeling gaat het hier? Ik ben zelf al meerdere malen bij de dermatoloog geweest, maar en echt doeltreffende oplossing heben ze mij niet kunnen bieden.  :Frown: Ik heb vieze donkere pigmentvlekken in mijn gezicht. Alles wat ik hier verder op de site lees is bij mij al bekend. Maardat jij schreef dat er geen pigmentvlek meer te zien was...Dat is pas nieuws  :Smile: 
Laat mij aub weten welke behandeling ze bij jou hebben toegepast. Bijvoorbaat dank..Pee

----------


## nino

Weet iemand ook of je pigmentvlekken kunt krijgen door Seroxat (antidepressivia).
Ik zit sinds mijn jeugd niet meer in de zon en ik gebruik geen pil en toch heb ik last
van pigmentvlekken in mijn gezicht. Heel vervelend.

----------


## Agnes574

Nino,
Ik heb ook een aantal jaren Seroxat gebruikt,maar heb daar geen pigmentvlekken door gekregen...

Pee,
Mijn behandeling bestond uit een milde chemische peeling van het gezicht en verder het gebruik van Neostrata nachtcréme en Avéne Cleanance K dagcréme.
Die was héél doeltreffend (6 behandelingen geloof ik,om de veertien dagen).
Maar....nu het zonnetje weer gaat schijnen en ik bruin word in mijn gezicht heb ik ineens op een andere plaats last...nu bruin ik NIET meer aan mijn haargrens...grrrr!

Xx Ag

----------


## kimmik

Hoi,

ik ben begin 30 en heb deze zomer voor de eerste keer donker pigment op mijn bovenlip. Verder (nog) nergens. Ik gebruik al jaren geen pil, ik ben niet zwanger (geweest) en ik heb niet een van de ziektes waarvan ze zeggen dat je het daardoor kunt krijgen: 
- ziekte van Addison (een hormoonaandoening van de bijnieren) 
- hemosiderose (een ziekte waarbij het lichaam te veel ijzer vasthoudt) 

Hoe kan ik dit dan toch opeens krijgen?? Nooit last van gehad.

Ik lees dat er allerlei middeltjes zijn, maar ik vraag me vooral af hoe het kan?

Groetjes

----------


## marloes1984

ik gebruik instant cover ( camouflage creme van tell sell) en moet zeggen dat 't daar een heeel stuk minder zichtbaarder door word!

----------


## Four Roses

Ik heb nu inmiddels bijna alle cremes gehad die er te koop zijn en niets helpt, er zitten allemaal zelfbruiners in, dus dat is makkelijk... hoe bruiner je je gezicht maakt, hoe minder de bestaande bruine vlekken opvallen....
Ik ben geen voorstander van chemische peelings en dat soort zaken, omdat ik zuinig ben op mijn huid. 
Ik heb daarom besloten dat ik gewoon tevreden ben met wie ik ben, klinkt simpel, maar dat is toch de basis....

----------


## schumi

Hello allemaal

Ik heb de verhalen gelezen.
Ik heb ook pigment vlekkenen ook vitiligo.
Niet zo erg maar de verhalen over de pil Dat klopt niet .
Ik heb nooit een pil geslikt.
Dat ging niet.
Neem van me aan het komt door zonnen.
Dat heb ik te veel gedaan.
Van daar de vlekken.
Wil er ook wel van af.

froejes schumi.

----------


## shahida

hi ik ben aziatisch en ben 40 jaar dankzij de pil marvelon heb ik al 5 jaar last van melasma ik heb vichy gebruikt maar zonder enig resultaat van mij dermatoloog heb ik bleekcreme gekregen met tret, maar ik durf het niet te gebruiken ik heb het op mijn wangen op advies van een vriendin ben ik al 2 weken bezig met pigm creme van roc .help mij aub van deze probleem af
[email protected]

----------


## Four Roses

Hallo allemaal,

Het is een tijdje geleden alweer dat ik op dit ondewerp gepost heb. Inmiddels ben ik zo'n vijf maanden onder behandeling bij een Dermalogica schoonheidsspecialiste en gebruik ik oplichtende creme's. De pigmentvlekken zijn bijna weg! Ik ben echt heel blij! Tijdens de behandeling wordt er een soort chemische peeling gebruikt waarvan de concentratie elke behandeling wordt opgevoerd "(heb er nu zo'n 5 gehad) en ik gebruik als cremes: Dermalogica Night Bright en nu sinds kort ook de Dermalogica Day Bright. Je moet het in ieder geval 2 maanden consequent opsmeren en dan ineens begin je te zien dat het verdwijnt!
Los daarvan natuurlijk elke dag een creme opsmeren die minimaal SPF 15 bevat om nieuwe pigmentvlekken te voorkomen!
Ik hoor wel als jullie meer over Dermalogica willen weten. Ik help graag!

Liefs,
Four

----------


## Maggy80

Hallo allemaal!

Jeetje wat een ellende he die pigmentvlekken, nu helemaal met dit mooie weer, wordt alleen maar erger!
Hebben jullie wel eens van Bio-oil gehoord? Ik gebruik het nu ong. een weekje en heb toch wel het gevoel dat mijn vlekken (voorhoofd, bovenlip) minder worden! Ook gebruik ik de creme van Biodermal die een stuk duurder is maar minder goede resultaten geeft. Nu doe ik de creme van Biodermal 's morgens op voordat ik m'n make-up doe (Biodermal-creme glimt niet en trekt snel in) en 's avonds voordat ik op bed ga de Bio-oil omdat die vrij vettig is en glimmend en ik dit liever overdag niet wil. 
Misschien dat 1 van jullie Bio-oil ook ontdekt heeft, wat zijn jullie bevindingen?

P.S Biodermal kost 22,95 en Bio-oil "maar" 11,95!!

Groetjes Maggy

----------


## Agnes574

Bedankt voor de tip Maggy,

Kun je me ook vertellen waar je die 'bio-oil' kunt kopen?

Xx Ag

----------


## Maggy80

Graag gedaan hoor!
Ik heb de Bio-oil bij de Etos gekocht, denk dat alle drogisterijen dit wel hebben. Maar Etos dus sowieso.
Ben ook benieuwd hoe het jou gaat bevallen en wat de resultaten zullen zijn! Hou je me op de hoogte?

Liefs Margriet

----------


## Agnes574

Als ik het vind en gebruik zal ik je zéker op de hoogte houden!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb nog steeds wat vlekjes in mijn gezicht...al maak ik me er niet druk om.
Nu ging ik vanmiddag naar mijn apotheekster en vroeg ik haar om een goede,hydraterende dag/nachtcréme voor mijn gezicht omdat mijn huid de laatste weken echt kurkdroog is.
Ze heeft mijn gezicht bekeken en heeft me de Novadiol anti-bruine vlekken dagcréme van Vichy aangeraden...ze zegt dat daar héél goede resultaten mee worden bereikt als je het consequent gebruikt (en aangezien ze altijd gelijk heeft als ze zegt dat iets goed werkt heb ik die dus gekocht  :Wink: )
De créme voelt in ieder geval al heerlijk aan op mijn huid en ik voel gewoon dat het hydrateert...en als de vlekken ermee verminderen/weggaan is het helemaal super!

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte!
Xx Ag

----------


## wittruitje

Hey , ik heb ook al een paar jaar last van WITTE pigmentvlekken 
maar heel raar op me ellebogen ! eerst was het ook op me knieen maar gelukkig is dat nu weg! ik weet echt niet wat ik er tegen kan doen in de winter is het minder zichtbaar dan de zomer maar in de zon kleuren me ellebogen niet mee. heeft iemand tips of iets waarmee het weer bruin word??? groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Kan dit niet een soort van vitiligo zijn?
Vraag eens raad aan je huisarts als je daar eens komt wittruitje!
Sterkte en succes!

Agnes

----------


## Maggy80

Hey Agnes,

Hoe bevalt de Novadiol anti-bruine vlekken dagcréme van Vichy? Ben benieuwd! 
Hebben jullie nu ook dat de vlekken sowieso iets minder worden nu de zon niet meer zo veel en zo fel schijnt? 
Hoor het vast nog wel  :Wink: 

XXX

----------


## Maggy80

Hoi hoi!

Ben heel benieuwd of er nog nieuwtjes zijn op het gebied van pigmentvlekken. Al een hele tijd niks meer gehoord dus daarom erg benieuwd of de zalfjes geholpen hebben of dat er iemand is die een totaal andere zalf gebruikt en hier erg tevreden over is.

Hoop snel wat van jullie te horen  :Wink: 

Liefs Mag

----------


## roeska12345

Hoi,

Ikheb IPL voor de hals gehad voor pigmentvlekken. Dat is heel goed gelukt en kreeg er ook nog eens een mooiere huid van. Wilde het daarom ook in het gezicht (waar ik geen pigmentvlekken had, maar dat alleen voor ook daar eenn mooiere huid) Nou in het gezicht moest ze hem laag zetten omdat ik de pijn niet verdragen kon en heeft daar dus niets uigehaald. Niet iedereen ervaart die pijn. Sommigen vinden juist de hals pijnlijker.


Ik weet haast wel zeker dat witte vlekken niet weggaan met IPL. Wel IPL in de winter doen. En dan in de zomer niet steeds pal in de zon gaan zitten, want dan heb je het zo weer.

gr Roes

----------


## Four Roses

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben nu 1,5 jaar bezig met Dermalogica behandelingen en mijn huid wordt steeds beter. Zeker sinds de lijn Chromawhite uit is (speciaal voor pigmentvlekken)! Deze tip wilde ik jullie niet onthouden.

Groetjes

----------


## Loes2

Via Google kwam ik hier terecht. Zelf ken ik ook veel mensen die hier last van hebben. Daarom heb ik een website gemaakt met info over gratis huis tuin en keuken middeltjes die je kunt gebruiken voor het genezen en voorkomen van pigmentvlekken. 

De website is: http://www.pigmentvlekkeninfo.nl

Loes

----------


## Oki07

Iemand misschien ervaringen met de pil en pigmentvlekken. Ik slik nu stediril (voorheen microgynon) en lees dat hormonen de oorzaak van pigmentvlekken kunnen zijn. Ik heb mijn huisarts gebeld en gevraagd of overstappen (naar bv Cerazette zonder oestrogeen) zin heeft. Ik moet vanmiddag terugbellen, maar misschien zijn hier mensen met ervaring??

----------


## dotito

Hallo Oki,

Bij deze wou ik je laten weten dat ik denk dat pigmentvlekken,niets te maken heeft met hormonen(oestrogenen).Want het is nl zo dat ik nooit geen hormonen/pil heb geslikt,en ik heb er ook last van.Niet zoveel maar ik heb er toch.

Do

----------


## Oki07

@ ik ben bang dat je gelijk hebt hoor Agnes  :Frown: 
Tja, je hebt van die perioden dat je ineens aan vanalles gaat denken en hopen dat je dé oplossing gevonden hebt. Ik ben nu bezig met tio-roller en even better dark spot corrector, maar dat doet weinig. Verder constant factor 50. Ik heb twee vlekken in mijn gezicht, maar vooral de pigment snor vind ik té erg. We zien wel wat de huisarts ervan zegt.

----------


## dotito

Het is Do, maar geeft ni hoor,nee kan begrijpen dat je op d'n duur van alles begint te denken.Maar mijn dermatoloog heeft dat destijds gezegd dat dat daar niet mee te maken heeft.Ik ben nl ook bezig met een kuur met het product even better clinical>dark spot corrector.Maar je moet het even de tijd geven,doe jij de serum en de dagcrème op met spf 20 want die moet je samen gebruiken.Ik moet zeggen dat ik daar wel tevreden over ben.Hoop dat de dr.voor jou ook een oplossing heeft.Succes Do :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

Oeps, sorry Do!
De dagcreme ervan is net op en ik wil mijn oude oil of olaz even opmaken, maar dan koop ik wel de dagcreme er weer bij. Vind factor 20 ook wel fijn erin en sinds kort weet ik dat ik helemaal geen vette huid heb, dus de dagcreme is ook gewoon goed voor mijn huid. Ik was te bang dat hij te vet was en dat ik daardoor pukkels kreeg, maar volgens een schoonheidsspecialiste (ik was daar nog nooit geweest) was mijn huid normaal met wat vochttekort en konden de pukkels weleens komen, doordat ik veel te ontvettende producten gebruikte. Ze lijkt gelijk te hebben.

----------


## Oki07

Ik heb een andere pil gekregen, nml Qlaira met natuurlijk oestrogeen. Ach, we kunnen het uitproberen.

----------


## dotito

Ach geef niets......
Ja wat betreft die serum van clinique je moet ongeveer een 4 tot 8 weken de tijd geven voor je iets gaat zien.Is nu geen wondermiddel kan ook niet,maar alle beetje helpen toch.Ik heb er nl ook veel last van "lastig he"vind ik ook".Vroeger niet maar ik denk dat dat van de zonnebank komt.Ach er zijn nog altijd ergere dingen,als je het kan oplossen met een crème??Maar een gewone dagcreme zou ik niet kopen,het beste resultaat behaal je met die van clinique zelf.Die is totaal niet vettig,alleen wat prijzig maar,ze beschermt u huid wel goed tegen de zon :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Oki,


Je kan het idd altijd uitproberen.....en zien wat het zegt,je hebt toch niets te verliezen.

----------


## Oki07

Gebruik je die crème ook 's avonds of doe je dan alleen de spot corrector? Ik denk dat ik straks maar weer even langs de douglas ga....

----------


## dotito

Ik gebruik mijn dagcrème ook 's avonds kan totaal geen kwaad,toch niet bij deze crème.Is omdat die crème zowiezo van zijn eigen een beetje vettiger is,dat je die 's avonds ook kan gebruiken,zo behaal je het beste resultaat.En mijn serum gebruik ik ook 2 keer,wel onder de crème :Wink:

----------


## Maggy80

Hallo allemaal,

Het is wel weer duidelijk dat als het zonnetje weer begint te schijnen, er gelijk meer reacties op dit forum komen. Het is weer dé tijd voor de vlekjes  :Frown:  
Afgelopen woensdag ben ik bij een schoonheidsspecialiste geweest. Nu gebruikte ik altijd Nivea zonnebrandcreme, factor 50 natuurlijk, in de zomer. Maar aangezien mijn schoonheidsspecialiste mij erop wees dat hier parfum in zit en dit niet bevordelijk is voor de pigment ben ik hier gelijk mee gestopt. Ik smeer nu elke dag, en om het uur, met Ambre Solaire 50+. Dit is een zonnebrandcreme zónder parfum. Bevalt helemaal super!
Ook wees ze me erop dat ik ook geen dagcremes met parfum moest gebruiken aangezien dit echt niet positieve uitwerkingen heeft op de pigment.

Voor de rest heeft ze me Environ geadviseerd. Dit is een middeltje die de vlekjes lichter moet maken. Ben daar nu bijna een week mee bezig en hou jullie hiervan op de hoogte wat de resultaten zullen zijn.

Fijne dag, 

Liefs Maggy

----------


## dotito

@Maggy,

Idd dat klopt,geen parfum in créme of zonnecréme want dat is niet goed voor pigmentvlekken!!

----------


## Four Roses

Nooit geweten zeg, goede tip!

Ik gebruik zelf nu zo'n 1.5 jaar dermalogica. Erg duur, maar helpt wel redelijk goed. Hadden jullie het over Clinique Even Better?

----------


## Onassa

Mijn man heeft ook hele grote witte pigment vlekken op zijn handen en tussen zijn boven benen.
Hij doet er niets aan, gaat er ook gewoon onbeschermd mee in de zon.
Dan word het wel heel rood.
Het is bij hem vitiligo.
Maar ik begrijp dat dat dus niet goed is om er zo mee in de zon te gaan zitten.
Tja....hem boeit het niet en mij stoort het ook niet dus dan doe je er ook niet snel wat aan.
Als ik het zou hebben zou ik het wel erg vinden.

----------


## Oki07

Mijn zusje heeft ook vitiligo. Witte vlekken op haar polsen en oogleden. Het is echt belangrijk om deze plekken goed in te smeren, omdat ze gemakkelijk verbranden en er daardoor sneller huidkanker kan ontstaan. Ik zou je man dus zeker aanraden voortaan wel een anti-zonnebrand produkt er op te smeren.

----------


## dotito

@Four-roses,

Ja die van clinique even better is een heel goeie ook,alé bij mij doet die créme goed zijn werk.

@Onassa,

Zou toch ook iets van zonnecréme gebruiken,en het best zonder parfum.Is zowiezo niet goed om zonder créme in de zon te gaan.En als ge pigmentvlekken/vitiligo hebt zeker niet.

Do :Wink:

----------


## Maggy80

Zit er toevallig ook parfum in de 'Even Better' van Clinique?

Liefs

----------


## Onassa

Tja....heb het wel tregen manlief gezegt maar hij is zelf een grote jongen van 44 dus hij moet het ook zelf maar weten.
Hem kennende vind hij het veels te omslachtig om zich steeds eerst in te smeren.
Ik smeer trouwens zelf ook nooit.
Heb een huid die nooit echt melk wit is en verbrand ook eigenlijk noooit, maar word wel binnen no-time poep bruin.

----------


## dotito

> Zit er toevallig ook parfum in de 'Even Better' van Clinique?
> 
> Liefs


Nee in Even Better van Cinique zit totaal geen parfum,en die is ook anti-allergisch.

Groetjes Do

----------


## dotito

Liefste Diane,

Oei Oei.....mag je niet doen meid,je eigen NOOIT insmeren dat is het slechte wat je kan doen om huidkanker te krijgen.Ik heb zelf van mijn eigen ook een gebruinde huid,en verbrand ook niet,en toch smeer ik mij altijd in.Maar niet insmeren is gevaarlijk!!!!Je heb toch zonnecréme's met bv een zonnefactor 10 of 15 zodat je nog toch beschermd bent en toch nog goed bruind,alé je hebt zoveel tegenwoordig dat je beschermd tegen UVA UVB stralen,is nl zo dat het later allemaal uitbreekt.

Goede raad smeer u aub in,niet insmeren is niet verstandig!! :Wink: 

Veel liefs Do

----------


## sietske763

ik word ook altijd heel snel bruin, vroeger fantastisch natuurlijk, maar als je huid ouder wordt niet heel erg leuk meer, rimpeltjes, schubbetjes...
doe nu altijd factor 30 van riemann op, 1 x dgs smeren is genoeg, het aparte is dus dat ik met factor 30 net zo bruin word als vroeger met olie, en totaal geen ""te veel zon gehad"" gevoel
deed het in spanje ook op en lag alleen maar in de schaduw, ook poepiebruin geworden.
alle jongere mensen raad ik dus aan;;goed smeren!!!niet alles doen om maar bruin te worden, echt waar, je huid gaat eraan!! en de gevaren die do schrijft

----------


## Onassa

Tja...als je nooit verbrand sta je daar niet zo bij stil he?
Ik heb hier wel een creme met factor 7 geloof ik nog ergens liggen, toch maar wat smeren dan als de zin er is.

----------


## dotito

@Onassa,

Goed idee.....smeren maar!!! :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Fiona1985

Hallo mensen,

Ik word een beetje moedeloos als ik al deze berichten lees.
Ik heb nog maar een paar weken zo'n lelijke snor maar ik ben mezelf niet meer.
Chagrijnig, en lusteloos, voel me zo lelijk.

Ben bij verwen skincare geweest en die heeft me een behandeling gegeven.
Heb de producten van dermalogica gekocht. 
Ik ga in oktober trouwen en ben bang dat ik dan nog zo'n lelijke snor heb!!
Ik schaam me gewoon en durf haast niet meer met mensen te praten zonder dat ik steeds kijk waar mijn gesprekspartner met zijn of haar ogen naar kijkt.

HELP!!!!!!

Mijn huisarts zegt dat het geen pigment is......
En die schoonheidsspecialiste wel.

Succes allemaal!!!

Groetjes Fiona

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Fiona,

Vraag eens een doorverwijzing naar een dermatoloog in het ziekenhuis?

----------


## Oki07

> Hoi Fiona,
> 
> Vraag eens een doorverwijzing naar een dermatoloog in het ziekenhuis?


Zou ik ook doen en vanaf nu minimaal factor 30 op je gezicht. Eventueel bruin zonder zon als je jezelf te wit vind.

----------


## Maggy80

Hallo Agnes, ik heb alle berichten nog eens nagelezen over dit onderwerp en zag dus dat jij destijds die peeling voor je pigment hebt gehad. Nu is mijn vraag of je dit een aanrader vindt? Wat zijn je bevindingen?
Ik weet iig wel dat jeje sowieso niet in de zomer moet laten behandelen en dat het deels wordt vergoed? Ben ook heel benieuwd of je nu minder last van pigmentvlekjes hebt of dat ze helemaal verdwenen zijn? Hoe heeft het jou voldaan?

Ook ben ik benieuwd of er iemand ervaring heeft met Chroma White?

Thanks, liefs Maggy

----------


## Maggy80

> Hallo mensen,
> 
> Ik word een beetje moedeloos als ik al deze berichten lees.
> Ik heb nog maar een paar weken zo'n lelijke snor maar ik ben mezelf niet meer.
> Chagrijnig, en lusteloos, voel me zo lelijk.
> 
> Ben bij verwen skincare geweest en die heeft me een behandeling gegeven.
> Heb de producten van dermalogica gekocht. 
> Ik ga in oktober trouwen en ben bang dat ik dan nog zo'n lelijke snor heb!!
> ...


Hallo Fiona,

ik weet precies hoe je je voelt  :Frown:  als ik een gesprek met iemand heb en hij/zij wijkt even met z'n ogen af naar de pigment op mijn gezicht voel ik me zooooo onzeker!
Maar toch denk ik dat het aan onszelf ligt, vaak valt anderen de pigment niet eens op. Als je het er dan met ze over hebt, zeggen ze dat het ze niet eens was opgevallen. Omdat we zelf weten dat het er zit en het onszelf onzeker maakt denken we dat anderen dit ook zullen zien. Dit is vaak niet het geval.
Maar het kan je zeker onzeker maken. Heb net een familie weekend achter de rug en daar zijn de nodige foto's gemaakt, en oh oh oh ik spring er wel uit hoor op de foto's met die donkere vlekken. 

Hoop dat je nu wel wat lekkerder in je vel zit Fiona enne ... je man houdt van je zoals je bent meid  :Wink: 

Liefs

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Maggy,

Ik gebruik Chromawhite van Dermalogica nu bijna een jaar, zoiets. Je moet een dikke portemonee hebben, maar je huid knapt er wel van op! Het nadeel is weer dat je er een beetje wittig uitziet, maar ik denk dat je dat liever hebt dan bruine vlekken  :Wink: 

Ik raad je wel aan om dit aan te schaffen met advies van een dermalogica schoonheidssalon! Ik ken er twee in Rotterdam, maar er zijn er vast nog wel meer in NL.

----------


## Maggy80

Hoi Four Roses,

Thanks voor je antwoord. Had de site van Dermalogica al een paar keer bezocht en had inderdaad gezien dat er een aardig prijsje aan hangt  :Wink:  Gebruik je alle 3 producten of alleen de Pure Light of de C-12 Concentratie creme. 
Zit er ook parfum in de cremes?
Kan trouwens helaas weinig recensies vinden over ChromaWhite...
Gelukkig kon jij me er meer over vertellen  :Big Grin: 

Fijne avond,

Liefs Maggy

----------


## Fiona1985

Het klinkt misschien heel goor maar ochtendurine is toch echt wel een optie.
Bij mij vermindert het behoorlijk!
Ik smeer het erop, laat het opdrogen en douche me daarna en gebruik mijn dermalogica producten.

Succes als je het ook aandurft!

----------


## Ellen1965

Pigmentvlekken zijn erg irritant. Ik heb er zelf ook veel last van gehad. Wat ik toen regelmatig deed is citroensap smeren op de pigmentvlekken. Het klinkt raar, maar ik heb wel het idee dat het werkt. 

*Citroen*
De sterkste van alle huis middeltjes. Door de het fruitzuur peel je bovenste laag van je huid eraf. Hiermee verwijder je ook meteen de pigmentvlekken. 

Breng tweemaal daags het citroensap aan op de probleem gebieden. Na 8 weken moet het resultaat zichbaar zijn. Citroensap kan echter wel huidirritaties geven, ga dan over op een zachter middel of een goede crème. 

Bron: Pigmentvlekken

----------


## Agnes574

Een tip die ik zéker ga uitproberen Ellen!!
Thanks!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Albizia

Een paar jaar geleden zijn de pigmentvlekken op mijn bovenlip verdwenen (en niet teruggekomen) na het gebruik van een pigmentcrème, die als ik me goed herinner van Nivea was. Als ik (kortstondig) in Nederland ben, probeer ik steeds die crème te kopen voor wat andere plekjes in het gezicht. Omdat ik daar niet in slaagde heb ik de "duurdere" pigmentcrème van Biodermal gekocht. Dat is weggegooid geld gebleken, want die HELPT ABSOLUUT NIET.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Albizia: Jammer hoor dat de creme niet hielp, en helemaal als het zo prijzig is..sterkte ermee... :Embarrassment: 

Hallo Allemaal,  :Big Grin: 

Ik heb alle pagina's gelezen en ik moet zeggen dat ik er veel van opgestoken/geleerd heb....fijn hoor....bedankt Agnes voor je persoonlijke belevenissen van je huid!  :Stick Out Tongue:  interessant en goed om te horen dat die techniek je geholpen heeft en dat je het "aandurfde"......
òòk ik heb last van plekken, maar èèn ding is zeker...de "ZON" is goed voor ons gestel omdat het vit D aanmaakt maar we moeten er voorzichtig mee omgaan....ik heb in het verleden enorm veel liggen zonnebaden, ik vondt het zalig en verrukkelijk en deed altijd stilzwijgend met mijn toenmalige vriendin een wedstrijd wie het "bruinst" werd...haha belachelijk, maar ach dat doe je als je jong bent... :Big Grin:  pfffffffff nu zou ik dat anders doen..och ja SIETSKE, zonnebaden met olie op je huid...ik voelde mij dan net een worm....brrrrrrr mààr je bruinde nog sneller....en als er dan een kind hard langs je heen stoof op het strand dan lag al het zand op je glimmende lijf....gatverrrrrrrrrrr  :Stick Out Tongue:  (herken je dat?) hihi  :Wink: ....al dat zonnen beschadigd je huid....ik heb mij wel altijd hèèl goed ingesmeerd, en de laatste jaren zonnebaad ik niet meer....wèl heb ik nu weer geleerd dat ik dus zonnebrandcreme moet kopen zonder parfum omdat dit beter is als je plekken hebt in je gezicht of op je lichaam...( bedankt Lady's voor de Tips)  :Wink:  ik gebruik Nivea omdat dit niet zo vettig is, maar dat maak ik wel op en zal het niet op mijn gezicht smeren....ook mijn dagcreme let ik nooit op of er parfum inzit....toch maar doen.......ik koop wat ik denk wat goed is èn goedkoop...haha...ehhh beter opletten dus....
verder heb ik niets te melden dus over en sluiten maar....fijn zo'n topic die al jaren bestaat....het "BEWIJST" nog steeds zijn nut!!! Hulde....

Zonnige groeten van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Maggy80

Hallo Elisa,

Als je nog een goede creme nodig hebt zonder parfum, ik gebruik nu al 1,5 jaar Ambre Solaire 50+ van Garnier. Bevalt prima!
Hoge factor, dus een goede bescherming en ook nog eens zonder parfum. Ik gebruik de zonnebrand gewoon als dagcreme, ook in de winter.
Voorheen gebruikte ik de zonnebrandcreme van Nivea met factor 50 maar hier zit dus wél parfum in en dit resulteerde in meer en donkere pigmentvlekken.
Hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt  :Wink: 

Fijne dag, groetjes Maggy

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Maggy 80,

Dank je wel voor je adviezen....nou hoorde ik vorige week op het journaal, dat factor 50 wel wat veel is om op te smeren  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( wèl goed voor jonge kinderen)....dus daar zou ik niet voor kiezen....het ligt er natuurlijk òòk aan wat voor soort huid je hebt....Garnier...ik zal het eens bekijken in de winkel...altijd fijn zo'n advies, want ik lette er "nooit" op of het parfum vrij is!!! een aandachtspuntje...ik vond in de kast een factor 20...eens zien of er parfum inzit.....
nogmaals dank Maggy, altijd fijn als iemand meedenkt.....
ps: trekt het wel snel in je huid? en dan bedoel ik met name voor je gezicht want ik heb een gecombineerde huid en al dat geglim heb ik een bloedhekel aan  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Prettige avond...Groeten van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Pigmentvlekken kan je bij de dermatoloog ook laten weglaseren.... soms zijn een paar behandelingen wel nodig maar als je het echt erg vindt of je voelt je je er echt beroerd door dan zou ik daar toch voor gaan. Ik denk dat sommige behandelingen wel terugbetaald worden toch in België door de mutualiteit en zeker als het in je gezicht is. Mijn dochter heeft er een roze op haar bovenbeen en heeft daar geen last van. Verder heeft ze wel heel veel moedervlekjes waar we regelmatig laten naar kijken. Ze is wel heel donker van haar maar heel licht van huid, dus insmeren is de boodschap want anders wordt ze een kreeft. Ik smeer me in met factor 4 want als ik hoger ga dan bruin ik gewoon niet meer en ik ben blond van haar.... Als het heel warm is dan durf ik wel naar factor 10 gaan maar hoger ook niet. Wat ook heel goed is om niet te verbranden en verkrijgbaar bij etos in NL is P20..... heb ik vroeger altijd gebruikt voor de kinderen en ook voor mij en daar bruin je heel goed van en je moet maar 1 keer smeren per dag, wel eventjes wachten voor je je kledij terug aantrekt want het kan bruine plekken geven op je kledij. Zelfs als je een beetje verbrand bent en je smeert je daar mee in voel je niks meer en 's avonds ben je zalig bruin, echt een aanrader of in België maar ik weet niet of dit nog bestaat bij de apotheek is Xtan.... en daar kan je ook een hele dag mee in de zon zonder te verbranden en mooi te bruinen, is een soort gel die je maar 1 keer moet aanbrengen per dag voor je in de zon gaat, liefst een kwartier ervoor. 
Voor het echt zomer wordt ga ik meestal een paar keer onder de zonnebank, solarium om mijn huid voor te bereiden op de zomerstralen. 
Meestal ga ik 's morgens vroeg in de zon liggen van 10 tot 12 en daarna na 14 uur als de zon wat minder wordt en liefst aan een meer of aan zee dat ik af en toe eens kan afkoelen. 
Mijn favoriete product is toch nog altijd de notenolie van bij kruidvat, wel lekker vettig maar daar bruin ik het beste van en mijn lichaam heeft vitamine D nodig (osteoporose in de ergste graad) en alleen zonlicht is daar goed voor..... natuurlijk heeft het voor en nadelen en overdaad schaadt. 
Zwemmen doe ik het liefst in een meer..... geen chloor want daar reageer ik soms allergisch op, dus een zwemvijver is het beste voor mij.... ook waar het soms niet mag....

----------


## Oki07

Ik heb pigmentvlekken onder mijn ogen en gebruik altijd factor 50. Ik heb Eucerin fluid "ontdekt" en ben daar echt tevreden over, omdat het niet glimt. Er zit volgens mij wel parfum in.

----------


## Maggy80

Hallo allemaal!

We zijn inmiddels weer een tijdje verder en ik ben weer erg benieuwd of er nog nieuwe tips, cremèpjes en andere ontwikkelingen zijn op het gebied van donkere pigmentvlekken. Dan hoor ik het graag!!
Ben benieuwd.

Ps. inmiddels ben ik overgestapt van de Diane-35 pil naar Microgynon-20. Helaas nog geen veranderingen wat betreft de vlekjes  :Frown: 

Liefs Maggy

----------


## Maggy80

Nu weer een paar maandjes verder en inmiddels overgestapt op het hormoonloos-spiraaltje. Aangezien de hormonen in de pil de oorzaak (kunnen) zijn van de pigmentvlekken. Helaas nog geen duidelijke resultaten, maar zelf denk ik dat het wel even tijd nodig heeft voordat de hormonen uit je lichaam zijn. Over een week heb ik een afspraak staan met de dermatoloog voor advies. Zelf overweeg ik om een laserbehandeling te laten doen, heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?
Het is nu wat rustig op deze pagina maar zou graag weer van jullie horen.

Liefs

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Maggy 80: ik lees sommige dingen weer even na en kom tot de ontdekking dat ik veel vergeet....
ik heb "nooit" het idee gekregen dat ik pigmentvlekken kreeg van de pil....nou dan bof ik dus zo te lezen.... :Big Grin:  nu is dat anders geworden...ik heb ze wel...

laserbehandeling? : overleg het met de dermatoloog....het lijkt mij nogal pijnlijk en branderig...ik las hierboven uitgeknepen citroensap....heeft Vichy ( bij apotheek te koop) niet een goede creme speciaal tegen pigmentvlekken? misschien een vraag aan de dermatoloog...welke creme kunnen wij gebruiken? ik ben benieuwd hoe het met je afloopt....toi toi toi... succes met de spiraal....ik hoop dat het lichaam dat accepteert.... :Wink:  
tot horens...
Groetjessssssssssssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dotito

@Maggy, 

Ook ik heb al een lange tijd last van pigmentvlekken in mijn gezicht. Heb met de jaren van alles geprobeerd, maar zonder weinig resultaat. Tot ik even better/dark spot van clinique leerde kennen. Dat zijn speciaal producten voor pigmentvlekken. Niet dat het weg gaat door die producten te gebruiken, maar het verminderd wel. Je moet natuurlijk wel heel de lijn van clinique gebruiken, anders heeft het geen zin. Misschien iets voor jou......



En wat betreft de laser, daar heb ik ook ervaringen mee, en moet zeggen uit mijn ervaring dat ik ze liever laat bevriezen, maar met de laser gaat ook naar gelang hoe groot je pigment vlek is. Is niet dat het pijnlijk is, helemaal niet. Is een beetje koud, en het je voelt een paar prikjes meer niet. Kom trouwens daarnet van de dermatoloog heb met de laser mijn rode vlekjes op mijn buik/decolleté laten weg doen. Was geen zicht als ik een open bloesje aandeed dat je die rode vlekjes zag. Stoorde mij er elke keer aan. Ben wel blij nu dat ze weg zijn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Clinique is een mooi merk maar er hangt wel een prijskaartje aan....dat moet je kunnen en willen betalen...luxe creme...wel heerlijk hoor Dodito.... :Big Grin: 

fijn dat je de plekken hebt laten laseren waar je last van had....( buik/decollete)  :Wink: 

ik heb wel eens op tv gezien dat ze een heel gezicht gingen laseren...brrrrrrrrrrrrrr knalrood en trekkerig/branderig/pijnlijk heb ik begrepen,.. vandaar mijn opmerking... :Embarrassment: 
maar gelukkig heb jij dat anders beleefd Dodito...vraagje: moet je dit aanvragen via de huisarts? en moet je het zelf betalen? ik ben benieuwd....
Liefsssssssss

----------


## dotito

@Elisa,

Ja is wel niet echt goedkoop, maar ik doe er wel een lange tijd mee. Trouwens als je goede producten hebt moet je er ook weinig van gebruiken. De meeste mensen gebruiken teveel product en overdaad schaadt ook. En ja je moet het kunnen/willen betalen dat is waar. Maar ik vind mijn uiterlijk dan wel zeer belangrijk zeker op verzorging dan. Heb ik van kindsaf al. En eens je huid naar de boem is kan je het moeilijk nog herstellen, en dan kost botox/plastische chirurgie meer geld  :Big Grin:  Niet dat ik dat ooit zou doen se, maar zeg "nooit nooit".Ik koop ook meestal producten die niet getest zijn op dieren. Vind verschrikkelijk dat ze daar dieren voor cosmetica/producten voor gebruiken  :EEK!: 


Wat betreft de laser daar moet je geen verwijsbrief voor hebben alé hier in België toch niet. Mijn dermatoloog doet dat. En natuurlijk kan wel zijn dat het wat pijn doet als je heel je gelaat of zo laat doen. Maar ik heb maar enkele rode vlekjes laten weghalen en dat deed een heel klein beetje pijn. Maar als je mooi wilt zijn moet je lijden hé  :Big Grin:  dan zeggen ze toch.... :Stick Out Tongue:  En ja je moet er een deel van laten vallen ik heb 90 euro betaald waarvan ik 70 heb van terug gekregen dus dat valt best mee. 


dikke knuf terug xx  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Maggy80

Hallo dames, bedankt voor jullie reactie en nieuwe info!

Het klopt dat ik voor mijn afspraak bij de dermatoloog ben doorverwezen door mijn huisarts. Hier had ik van te voren een afspraak mee. In eerste instantie zou ik naar de Bergman Kliniek gaan, maar dit wordt geloof ik niet vergoed.

@ Dotito: pigmentvlekken laten bevriezen, is dat zoiets als stikstof op een wrat?
En de creme's ... ik weet eigenlijk niet of dit wel zo werkzaam is. De pigment zit namelijk diep in de huid, het lijkt mij dat de zalf nooit zover in de huid kan trekken en daar z'n werk kan doen. 
Wat ik wel gehoord heb is dat de ene pigment in de bovenste huidlaag ligt en bij anderen kan dat weer in één van de diepere huidlagen liggen en daar krijg je dan ook een behandeling naar. Laseren gaat bijvoorbeeld verder en dieper dan een peeling.

Het zal idd eerst wel een beetje rood zijn en prikken, heb er al over nagedacht om het op een donderdag of vrijdag te laten behandelen zodat ik maandag weer een beetje 'normaal' op m'n werk kan verschijnen  :Smile: 

Liefs Maggy

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Dootje: Je hebt volkomen gelijk darling....goede creme's kun je veel baat bij hebben... :Big Grin:  als je het uitrekent per dag dan is het een koopje toch en je huid is veel waard..."absoluut" toen ik nog een baan had kocht ik veel produkten van CD ( Dior) nu is dat anders, maar ik koop wel lekkere serums alleen in een andere prijsklasse...mocht ik niet meer tevreden zijn dan koop ik zeker de duurdere...heerlijke creme's er zit wel degelijk verschil in van textuur...je merkt onmiddellijk het gevoel als je het op je gezicht smeert....zaligggggggggggggggg  :Stick Out Tongue:  en kleine plekjes een beetje pijn is normaal, dat hoort erbij...dank je.... :Smile:  niet duur dus in Belgie....toppie....(dermatoloog en wegbranden)

Zeg Maggy: had de dermatoloog nog een goed verhaal voor jou....heb je de antwoorden gekregen op je vragen????? of ga je nu wat anders proberen....succes meid....
Groetennnnnnnnnnnnnn  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Maggy80

Hey dames! Kom net bij de dermatoloog vandaan. Hij heeft mij Hydrochinon geadviseerd. (Ik had gehoopt op direct laserbehandelingen, maar dit doen ze pas als je écht alles hebt geprobeerd en niets helpt) Deze crème breng ik voor de nacht aan op álleen de donkere vlekken en deze gebruik ik 6 - 8 weken. Na 6 weken moet ik bij de dermatoloog terugkomen voor 'controle'. 
Nu heb ik natuurlijk weer ge-googled en kwam ik weer allemaal spookverhalen tegen over deze creme ... Het kan nl. zijn dat je donkere huid na het gebruik van deze crème heel licht gaat worden en dit niet meer bijtrekt, pfff ... Misschien had ik beter niet kunnen googlen  :Big Grin:  
Ondanks deze spookverhalen ga ik deze crème tóch proberen en zal jullie op de hoogte houden van de ontwikkelingen hiervan. 

Gezellig weekend allemaal!

----------


## dotito

@Maggy,

Hopelijk heb je na verloop van tijd wat baat met de nieuwe creme. En wat je zeker niet moet doen is teveel google dat is voor niets goed. Bij de ene helpt het en bij de andere niet. Merk je dat je er negatieve dingen bij de creme dan stop je ermee! En wat betreft die pigmentvlekken te laten bevriezen is dezelfde manier zoals ze dat doen dan met een wrat. Ik heb het laten doen wel een klein vlekje en met resultaat. Succes alvast met je nieuwe creme  :Wink: 


@Elisa,

Ja die goede creme's die ruiken gewoon zalig hé vind ik ook  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  En die van CD die is ook super. Natuurlijk heb je ook goede creme's voor een mindere prijs bv ik zeg maar iets die van de apotheek/bodysol/louis widmer die zijn prijskwaliteit ook niet slecht hé. Maar ja iedereen is anders, en ieder mens geeft waarde aan bepaalde dingen. Toch plezant hé dat vrouwen zich op dat vlak kunnen verwennen  :Wink:   :Smile:  daaagg

----------


## Elisabeth9

Zeg Maggy kreeg je de creme op recept of kan iedereen het kopen in de winkel, de Hydrochinon?.... :Big Grin:  wat Do zegt vindt ik ook...lezen is prima op Google, maar heb vertrouwen in de Dermatologe....horror verhalen geloof ik niet zo snel want als je medicijnenbijsluiter leest dan zou ik nietsssssssssssssss meer slikken...tjonge wat een ellende kan er bijstaan...hahahahaha.... :Smile:  ik slik en gebruik de dingen en als er iets mis is lees ik de bijsluiter....heel veel succes ermee, ik hoop dat het gaat helpen....fijn dat je ons op de hoogte houd...je hebt mijn aandacht.... :Big Grin:  

Dootje: Ja jezelf verwennen af en toe met een goede creme is ook al verrukkelijk...die van Vichy zijn betaalbaar en passen beter bij mijn beurs, maar ik koop het nog zelden...misschien maar weer eens doen in de wintertijd....beetje aandacht voor het gezicht is goed....je moet je hele leven na dat koppie kijken in de spiegel, dus liever wat dikker dan onverzorgd in je gelaat/huid....lalalalalala...doegieeeeeeeee..en nu moet ik opschieten want ik ga met Bhody en de buurman/vriend vd overkant effe een stukje wandelen ergens...daarna rondje Aldi...vindt ik heerlijk....haha  :Big Grin:  de zon schijnt zo zaligggggggggggggg.

----------

